# Too much apple sauce.



## link (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## kruizer (Aug 31, 2018)

Seriously???


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 31, 2018)

For real??

Warren


----------



## bertjo44 (Aug 31, 2018)

Funny. That's what my wife said when she pick up our Sam's Club order.








Cooking pork chops in a mixture of apple sauce and bbq sauce is quite tasty.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 31, 2018)

LOL.....cracked me up. 



bertjo44 said:


> Cooking pork chops in a mixture of apple sauce and bbq sauce is quite tasty.


I know apple and pork are a match made in heaven. I'll have to give this a try.


----------

